
Franco Columbu, Bodybuilder and Schwarzenegger Friend, Dies at 78 - ishikawa
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/02/sports/franco-columbu-dead.html
======
ishikawa
Here is Arnold's statement:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B1y_SfRA68f/](https://www.instagram.com/p/B1y_SfRA68f/)

